# Physical Therapy Was The Only Positive



## WhatInThe (Dec 4, 2018)

Recently lost someone who had gone through years/decades of traditional medical industry treatment and the only thing that surprisingly worked with any consistency was physical therapy. Drugs and procedures didn't provide the consistency pt provided. They felt more energetic at time, their balance was better and did things that even stunned me in that I thought I never see the day they would do exercises the therapist gave them. It also gave them periods of deeper sleep yet shorter naps. Wasn't so much about substituting pt for traditional treatments but rather pt was the only thing that garnered positive results in their 80s/final years.

Point being the medical industry writes off seniors. In liability and mindset terms If you can exercise that conditioning could very well be the difference during and medical event/emergency. 



Exercise and nutrition just as important as pills and procedures.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 4, 2018)

WhatInThe said:


> Point being the medical industry writes off seniors just to keep their liability and risk low, not so much as the procedure would work or be beneficial. If you can exercise that conditioning could very well be the difference during and medical event/emergency. Exercise and nutrition just as important as pills and procedures.



I would go even further, and say that "Exercise and Nutrition" are Far More Important for maintaining good health than ANY pills or procedures.  Practicing a good routine of Diet and Exercise will often replace the Need for Pills and Medical Mumbo Jumbo....IMO.  In recent years, I've seen several people my age go downhill rapidly as they allow their weight to balloon out of control, and spend most of their time sitting in front of the TV.  I think far too many of our people are resigning themselves to believing all this "Ask Your Doctor" crap that fills more and more of each hour of TV time.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 5, 2018)

Don M. said:


> *I would go even further, and say that "Exercise and Nutrition" are Far More Important for maintaining good health than ANY pills or procedures*.  Practicing a good routine of Diet and Exercise will often replace the Need for Pills and Medical Mumbo Jumbo....IMO.  In recent years, I've seen several people my age go downhill rapidly as they allow their weight to balloon out of control, and spend most of their time sitting in front of the TV.  I think far too many of our people are resigning themselves to believing all this "Ask Your Doctor" crap that fills more and more of each hour of TV time.



I strongly agree.  My sister always poo-poos this and makes excuses -- "oh, I couldn't possibly do one of those exercise classes," but you don't have to do violent high impact stuff, just get off your butt and walk around, do some fairly gentle stuff, starting out slowly, and it makes a big difference.  Same way with nutrition -- you don't have to suddenly become a vegan or something, just eat real food that you cook yourself -- nothing fancy -- and be aware of sugars and fats.


----------

